
The holy grail for solving IT problems? - runningmike
https://nocomplexity.com/nocode-solutions/
======
mpoteat
Am I having a stroke? This article has a lot of words but doesn't seem to have
any actual meaning. A parody about business buzzwords?

~~~
jolmg
To talk a lot and say nothing. In Mexico, this is commonly called
"cantinflear", named after famous actor, Cantinflas, who did that a lot.

How did this get to the front-page, anyway?

~~~
masonic
(English speakers may best remember him as playing the valet in "Around the
World in 80 Days")

------
ekovarski
The holy grail is no complexity.

It's definitely light on details and the Object Management Group was and is
def not the holy grail for solving IT problems.

------
pintxo
The holy grail are having good people and a healthy communication culture.

